# مبادئ الحماية الكاثودية للانابيب



## م0بشار الكربولي (17 فبراير 2010)

مبادئ الحماية الكاثودية​The principles of the cathodic protection​ 
الحماية الكاثودية هي طريقة لمنع التآكل والصدأ عن الأسطح الخارجية للمعدات المعدنية الحديدية المدفونة أو المغمورة بالماء بجعلها أقطاب سالبة من دائرة كهربائية.
أقترح هذا الأسلوب للحماية من قبل السّير همفري ديفي في عشرينيات القرن التاسع عشر (1820) كوسيلة للسيطرة على التآكل في السفن البحرية البريطانية.
أصبح أمرا شائعا في الثلاثينات من القرن الماضي (1930) في ساحل خليج الولايات المتّحدة، حيث أستعمل للسيطرة على تآكل خطوط الأنابيب التي تتعامل مع الهايدروكاربون من نفط خام وغاز ومنتجات نفطية, حيث طبقت الحماية الكاثودية للسيطرة على تآكل خطوط الأنابيب الفولاذية المدفونة.
عمليا كلّ خطوط الأنابيب الحديثة مكسوة بمواد عازلة وطلاء وقائي عضوي, والذي يعتبر مكملا لأنظمة الحماية الكاثودية, والتي تقوم بالواقع في حماية الثقوب والخدوش والخلل الموجود أو الحاصل على الطلاء والعازل, فكلما كان العازل جديد وجيد وخالي من العيوب فان تيار الحماية الكاثودية يكون بأقل ما يمكن.
تحتاج حماية الأسطح غير مطلية أو معزولة إلى كمية كبيرة للتيار كهربائي, من هنا ينصح بعدم جلخ المادة المترسبة والأشنات النامية على سطح المعدن في الخزانات المائية والمنشئات البحرية وقشطها لأنها تعمل كمادة عازلة وتساعد على خفض كمية تيار الحماية اللازم.
1. المقدمة

الحماية الكاثودية هي طريقة لمنع تآكل الأسطح المعدنية بجعلها القطب السالب من دائرة كهربائية.
تستعمل الحماية الكاثودية لحماية خطوط الأنابيب الفولاذية و الخزانات و الهياكل الفولاذية و السفن و أرصفة تحميل النفط البعيدة عن الشواطئ والبطانات المعدنية لأبار النفط. وذلك بجعل الجسم المعدني المطلوب حمايته من التآكل كاثود سالب بالنسبة للتربة المحيطة / الألكترولايت المحيط وبمرور التيار الكهربائي من القطب الموجب (الأنود) عبر التربة / الألكترولايت المحيط بالجسم الفولاذي المدفون ليكمل الدائرة الكهربائية وبذلك يحمي معدن الفولاذ من التآكل.
​http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/cp-1.jpg​ 
يحسب تيار الحماية الوقائي من قبل مهندس الحماية الكاثودية، مستندا بذلك على سلامة طلاء الهيكل المعدني ومقاومة عزله والمقاومة النوعية للتربة وكمية التيار وفرق الجهد الكهربائي المطلوبة توفيره من المحول الكهربائي طوال العمر التشغيلي للتركيب الفولاذي المراد حمايته.
نظام الحماية الكاثودية الجيد يحمي التركيب بدون التسبّب بتطور وتكون هيدروجين الذي قد يسبّب بتلف الترابط والتلاصق بين الهيكل المعدني والطلاء/ العازل نتيجة لضغط الهيدروجين المتكون, تلافيا لتجمع كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين على سطح الأنبوب يتولد عنه ضغط مرتفع فيحدث شقوقا في غلاف الأنبوب ويجب أن لا يزيد فرق الجهد بين أي نقطة على سطح الأنبوب والتربة عن (2.5) فولت.
يمكن جعل الهيكل المعدني كاثود سالب باستخدام أقطاب أنودات التضحية (الموجبة) Sacrificial Anodes أو بالتيار المسلط من وحدات المحولات/المقومات الحماية الكاثودية CP Transformer Rectifier 

 2. الحماية الكاثودية باستخدام أقطاب آنودات التضحية CP by Sacrificial Anode

 عموما يلجئ لها في الحماية في المناطق التي بها العديد من الهياكل المعدنية المدفونة (المنفصلة عن بعضها) والمطلوب حمايتها, حيث تقوم كل مجموعة آنودات بحماية الهيكل / الهياكل المعدنية المتصلة بها فقط. 

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/cp-2.jpg​ 
عندما تكون أقطاب آنودات التضحية مصممة ومصنعة ومختبرة بصورة جيدة وتم ربطها بشكل جيد وصحيح
فأنها سوف لن تحتاج لتعديل وتضبيط مستمر طوال العمر التشغيلي الافتراضي للأقطاب, بعدها وعند استهلاكها يتوجب استبدالها بأقطاب أخرى جديدة.

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/cp-3.jpg​ 
أقطاب آنودات التضحية المثالية لحماية الهياكل المعدنية المدفونة بالتربة هي المصنوعة عادة من المغنيسيوم Magnesium Anode (وتعرف بأقطاب المغنيسيوم للتضحية) وبالنسبة للهياكل المعدنية المغمورة أو الغاطسة بمياه البحر فأن آنوداتها تكون عادة من سبائك ألمنيوم / خارصين / غالفالوم / إنديوم Aluminum / Zinc / Galvalum / Indium Alloys .

 3. الحماية باستخدام التيار الكهربائي المسلط Impressed Current Cathodic Protection

تستخدم عادة للهياكل المعدنية الكبيرة ولكون توظيف الحماية الكاثودية باستخدام أقطاب آنودات التضحية CP by Sacrificial Anode يصبح غير اقتصادي لحماية خطوط الأنابيب الطويلة.
لذلك فأنها غالبا ما يستخدم هذا الأسلوب في شبكات خطوط الأنابيب الطويلة والمنشئات الصناعية والنفطية التي تحوي على أعداد كثيرة من الخزانات الكبيرة والهياكل المعدنية المدفونة.
الأنودات المستخدمة في هذا الأسلوب من الحماية قد يكون أسطواني الشكل وعلى شكل قضيب أو سلك أو أنبوب أو على شكل شريط, وموادها يمكن أن تكون مصنوعة من حديد السيليكون المصبوب Silicon-Cast Iron أو خليط أكاسيد معدنية Mixed Metal Oxide أو الكرافايت Graphite أو سبائك المكسية بالبلاتين أو التيتانيوم Platinum or Titanium coated alloys أو حديد الصلب السليكوني Silicon-Cast Iron الأكثر اقتصادا ولكن يتشقق ويتفطر بسهولة مما يستدعي العناية أتناء نصبه ودفنه وأن ينفذ العمل من قبل عمال مهرة ومحترفين ويحسنون استخدام المعدات المناسبة كون هذه الأقطاب ثقيلة الوزن, مع أهمية مراعاتهم بعدم انفصال وكسر وتلف وصلة أسلاك الربط بالأقطاب. وكذلك يمكن استخدام أقطاب أنوديفليكس الأنبوبية المرنة Flexible "Anodeflex" tubular anodes .

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/cp-4.jpg​فمنظومة حماية مثالية من هذا النوع لغرض حماية خط أنابيب طويل ستتضمن وحدات محولة / مقومة Transformer Rectifier Units [ 10- 50 أمبير وجهد 50 – 100 فولط ] كما يكمن توظيف منظومة طاقة شمسية لهذا الغرض.
تكون المسافة المثالية بين الأحواض الأرضية أو محطة وأخرى (25 -50 كم).
في حالة استخدام وحدات محولة / مقومة Transformer Rectifier Units ذات قدرات خرج مرتفعة فيجب أن يكون الحوض الأرضي لدفن الأنودات أكثر بعدا عن خط الأنابيب وذلك للحد ولتخفيض الارتفاع الجهد المحتمل قرب خط الأنابيب وأن لا يقل عن 80- 150 متر, وبالنسبة لحماية الخزانات تكون المسافة من 10 – 100 متر, وتحسب المسافة الأقل على أساس واعتبار قيمة مقاومة التربة النوعية.
في أغلب الأحيان لا يكون هناك مسافة كافية من الأرض ضمن المحرمات Right-of-Way (ROW) لتحقيق مثل هذا الشرط فيلجأ عندها إلى استخدام الأحواض الأرضية العميقة Deep Well Ground Beds حيث تكون بعمق 60 متر أو أكثر تدلى بها الأقطاب بأغلفة معدنية 20 -25 سم تحوي Conductive Coke Breeze, تدلى داخل غلاف البئر المعدني.

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/cp-5.jpg​يستخدم الغلاف الفولاذي للبئر المحفورة في التربة لسلامة البئر و عند سكب الفحم Coke Breeze حول الأقطاب لملئ فجوة البئر والتي تنفذ ببطء لتجنب تكون فراغات هوائية, وعند تشغيل المنظومة سيصدأ الغلاف ويتلاشى في النهاية ويصبح جزء من التربة المحيطة.
يعدل خرج وحدة محولة / مقومة Transformer Rectifier Unit من قبل الفني المختص لحده الأمثل المطلوب مستندا على قياسات الكهروكيمياوية و سرعة تجاوب واستكمال استقطاب التربة المحيطة بخط الأنابيب لتأمين جهد الحماية المطلوب.

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/anods.jpg​ 
4 . وحدة محولة / مقومة Transformer Rectifier Unit

تربط وحدة محولة / مقومة الطاقة الكهربائية ذات التيار المتناوب والتي تعطي كخرج Out Put لها جهد الحماية ذو التيار مستمر اللازم لمنظومة الحماية ذات التيار المسلط.
تصنع وحدات محولة / مقومة حسب الطلب المناسب لحالة منظومة الحماية اللازمة حيث تكون بأحد الأشكال التالية:
. المحولات المقومة ذات التبريد الهوائي Air - Cooled T/R 
. المحولات المقومة ذات التبريد الزيتي Oil - Cooled T/R 
 . المحولات المقومة المنيعة على اللهب Explosion Proof T/R 

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/air-cp.jpg​ 
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/o-cp.jpg​ 

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/ex-cp.jpg​ 

أو يمكن أن تكون ذات مصادر للطاقة الكهربائية غير تقليدية Special DC - Power Sources 
 . وحدات الخلايا الضوئية Solar Power Unit 
 . مولدات الكهرباء الحرارية Thermo Electric Generators 
 . مولدات الكهرباء الهوائية Wind Generators 

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/solar-cp.jpg​ 
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/ther-cp.jpg​ 
حيث تعتمد فيها فكرة DC / DC للتوليد وكخرج مسيطر عليه بالنسبة لوحدات مولدات الكهرباء الحرارية و مولدات الكهرباء الهوائية وتضاف بطاريات بسعة مناسبة للمنظومات التي تستخدم وحدات الخلايا الضوئية لتغطية الفترة الليلية أو عندما يكون الجو غائم.

تجهز الوحدات عادة بأجهزة القياس رقمية أو تناظرية لتبيان الجهد والتيار.

 5. نقاط الفحص والعزل للحماية الكاثودية CP Test Posts and CP Isolation

هي هياكل Structures و أشكال Posts قياسية تحوي على نقاط الفحص ولتوصيل أجهزة الفحص وأسلاك الفحص ولإجراء قياسات الجهد بين الهياكل المعدنية المحمية والتربة المحيطة Structure-To-Soil Potential Measurements , وكذلك لربط أنودات التضحية بالهياكل المعدنية والأنابيب المراد حمايتها كاثوديا.

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/cp-6.jpg​​ 
قد تؤثر كابلات الاختبار و الفحص وتعمل كمسار لتيار الحماية لأجزاء أخرى من شبكات خطوط الأنابيب و الأجسام المعدنية وخصوصا عند Block Valve or Metering Stations حيث يتم عزل المنشئات السطحية عن المنظومة المحمية. 
في خطوط الأنابيب التي تنقل مواد هايدروكاربونة يجب استخدام مانعات للتمور Surge Arrestors تركب عند وصلات العزل Insulating Jointsلضمان وتأمين العزل من الانهيار والتلف بسب ضربات الصواعق أو التوصيلات الكهربائية الخاطئة والتيارات العابرة, حيث يؤرض كلا جهتي العزل و الجزء المحمي كاثوديا, ويكون تأريض الجزء المحمي كاثوديا من خلال خلايا استقطاب Polarization Cells لمنع تيار الحماية المستمر The CP - DC Current من التسرب للأرض.
كذلك تحتاج الخزانات المحمية كاثوديا خلايا استقطاب Polarization Cells تربط بين نقطة التأريض وشبكة الأرضي لضمان عدم تسرب تيار الحماية الكاثودية للخزان من التسرب لشبكة الأرضي.

 6. اعتبارات تصميمية أخرى Other Design Considerations

على المصمم حساب حجم ونوعية و فترة عمر استخدام أقطاب الأنودات وعلى أساس نموذجي 15 -30 سنة من الاستخدام والتشغيل بالنسبة لأسلوب الحماية باستخدام التيار الكهربائي المسلط by Impressed Current Cathodic Protection و 10 – 15 عام بالنسبة لأسلوب الحماية الكاثودية باستخدام أقطاب آنودات التضحية CP by Sacrificial Anode .
حساب المسافات بين الأقطاب لضمان منع تآكل طرف توصيل الأقطاب غير الناضج Premature Anode-End Corrosion والذي يؤدي إلى تلف مجموعة الأنودات وإيقاف عملها ووجوب استبدالها لتقطعها وفقدان التوصيل فيها.
تدقيق وتقدير تيار كتلة الفحم Coke Breeze Current Rating ومساحة الاتصال السطحية مع الأقطاب الأنودات لمرور التيار الكافي وضمان مستوى واطئ وثابت لمقاومة حلقة الحماية الكاثودية.

 7. معايير القبول والمقاييس Measurements and Acceptance Criteria

تقاس الإمكانية الكهروكيمياوية للحماية الكاثودية CP Electrochemical Potential is Measured بواسطة أقطاب مرجعية قياسية Reference Electrodes:
1. Copper-copper(II) sulfate electrodes are used for structures in contact with soil or fresh water. http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/coppersulphateelectrode.jpg

 2. Silver chloride electrodes are suitable for seawater applications (compatible electrolyte).  http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/referenceelectrodewide.jpg


يوصي مشغلي خطوط الأنابيب بـ Instant-OFF structure to soil potential of between -0.95 and -1.13V with respect to a copper - copper sulfate reference electrode والتي تعرف كذلك بخلية كبريتات النحاس (also known as a Cu2SO4 reference cell) , وهذا التطبيق يزيل الاختلاف المحتمل لفرق الجهد لمسارات التيار في التربة, فقياسات فرق الجهد بين التربة والأنبوب يكون من خلال تقطيع تيار Interrupted Current الحماية لفترة نصف ثانية وهذا أفضل تقريب استقطاب وقائي للاستقطاب بين سطح الأنبوب المحمي والاتصال بالتربة.
تكون المعيارية عند استخدام أقطاب أنودات التضحية -0.95 to -3V استنادا إلى خلية سلفات نحاس / نحاس 2 المعيارية Copper-Copper(II) Sulfate Reference Electrode, لأن أقطاب أنودات التضحية تكون قريبة بما فيه الكفاية للأنبوب المطلوب حمايته و لاعتبار هبوط الجهد IR خلال التربة يكون قليل جدا ويمكن إهماله.


لاتنسونا من الدعاء 
سبحان الله وبحمده 
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/o2d5ub/cp-7.jpg​


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## مسرة محمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخ بشار بارك الله بيك


----------



## حسام جاسم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم اخي الكربولي على المجهود الكبير جزاك الله خير .


----------



## ameljaknon (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مثنى الصواف (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على تلك المعلومات القيمة و لكن سؤالي هو الى اين التطور في مجال الحماية الكاثودية


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندس بشار الكربولي


----------



## جاسم فرهود (25 فبراير 2014)

thank you for subject


----------



## ياسر حسن (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 أغسطس 2014)

الله يرحم والديك------مع التقدير


----------



## nofal (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## malk alehsas (20 أغسطس 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية كنت من زمان ادور موضوع زي هذا


----------



## ميدو العبادى (21 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you v m


----------



## yousefegyp (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ولو أمكن تمدنا بنوتة حسابية أو تقرير عملى


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

جميل جدااااا
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (8 أغسطس 2016)

مع جزيل الشكر لجهود


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (9 ديسمبر 2016)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مناوي التميمي (16 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور


----------



## saad_aljuboury (30 ديسمبر 2017)

موضوع مهم خاصة للذين يعملون على المضخات الغواصة وملحقاتها جزاكم الله خير


----------

